

Apple Accused of Selling Pirate Books On App Store - mcgin
http://torrentfreak.com/apple-accused-of-selling-pirate-books-on-app-store-101214/

======
thenduks
No news here. One makes a copyright-infringement claim and Apple handles it
the only sensible way it can: look into it and act on the findings.

Side-note/Word to the wise: Avoid scrolling down and reading the comments on
this site at all costs.

------
nitrogen
That'll be the day when computers can automatically recognize an unauthorized
translation of a copyrighted work. Seriously, all this online fingerprinting
stuff is worse than the potential for watermark-detecting DRM chips embedded
in camcorders and cell phones. At least if the chip is in my hand, I can (find
someone to) hack it, or buy an older model. It's ridiculous to have YouTube
delete the audio from a video because a major label song happens to be
playing.

